# linking codes



## arizona1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is the "+" sign accepted by CMS for linking codes; i.e. DMII + neuropathy + nephropathy?

Thank you


----------



## kwylie (Aug 23, 2010)

*linking*

If you are talking about documenting cause and effect you need linking words such as caused by, due to, associated with, secondary to, etc. (neuropathy due to diabetes).  Another way you can do it is to change the word such as diabetic, hypertensive, alcoholic.  diabetic neuropathy, hypertensive heart disease, etc.


----------

